# vlc plugin in Firefox funktioniert nicht

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich hab vlc installiert, mit folgenden Flags:

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6d  USE="X a52 alsa arts bidi cdda debug dts dvb dvd esd flac gnome gnutls hal httpd live matroska modplug mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl oss png samba sdl stream svga theora truetype v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -directfb -fbcon -ggi -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -musepack -optimisememory -rtsp -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -svg -upnp -x264 -xinerama -xosd" 0 kB 

```

Aber mit Firefox 2.0.0.11 funktioniert nix, wenn ich die ZDF Mediathek nutzen will! Irgendwelche Tips?

----------

## Evildad

Zu Deinem eigentlichen Problem fällt mir leider keine Lösung ein, jedoch kann ich Dir ein Plugin anbieten welches die eingebetteten Files in einem externen Player deiner Wahl abspielt und bei mir bisher gut funktioniert hat.

(habs grad auch bei der Videothek getestet und funktioniet dort auch wunderbar)

Wenn das hilft, dann wird Dir  hier  geholfen.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Das ist zwar vermutlich nicht die Art von Antwort, die du dir hier erhofft hast, aber ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen mit seamonkey und dem VLC-Plugin erfolgreich die ZDF-Mediathek anschauen können...

----------

## michael_w

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn das hilft, dann wird Dir  hier  geholfen.

 

Ganz nett, das Plugin als solches scheint zu funktionieren ur bei mir mit Firefox funktioniert es in der Mediathek eben nicht (warum auch immer). ;(

Ich bekomme immer "no video".

----------

## michael_w

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Das ist zwar vermutlich nicht die Art von Antwort, die du dir hier erhofft hast, aber ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen mit seamonkey und dem VLC-Plugin erfolgreich die ZDF-Mediathek anschauen können...

 

Naja, nen extra Browser wollte ich mir da nicht antun. Ich frag mich wieso es bei mir (oder bei anderen auch?) nicht mit FF funktioniert!?

Hat denn da keine ne Idee oder gleich ne Lösung?

----------

## Ampheus

Ich verwende für diesen Zweck mplayerplug-in. Das funktioniert mit FF sehr gut.

----------

## michael_w

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Ich verwende für diesen Zweck mplayerplug-in. Das funktioniert mit FF sehr gut.

 

Und das funktioniert mit der ZDF-Mediathek?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich verwende für diesen Zweck mplayerplug-in. Das funktioniert mit FF sehr gut.

 

Also bei mir funktioniert die ZDF-Mediathek nicht mit mplayerplug-in, mit dem VLC-Plugin allerdings schon.

Da das mplayerplugin aber um längen besser ist von der Bedienung her, ziehe ich dieses in der Regel vor.

Kennt jemand einen Weg, wie man einfach zwischen den beiden Plugins umschalten kann oder wie man das mplayerplugin auch in der Mediathek ans laufen kriegt?

----------

## Nopsty

zum umschalten gibt es ein FF addon: MediaPlayerConnectivity http://membres.lycos.fr/sethnakht/

da kann man auswählen wo man welchen stream abspielen will, extern oder intern in einem player

----------

## manaru

Bei mir funktoniert es auch ohne 'MediaPlayerConnectivity'

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11  USE="gnome java -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 31 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.9.0_alpha20080117  USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts cdda dbus directfb dts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg flac gnome gnutls hal mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl oss png sdl shout skins sse stream svg truetype vcd vlm vorbis wxwindows xml xv (-3dfx) -aac (-altivec) -avahi -bidi -cddb -cdio -daap -dc1394 -debug -dvb -ggi -httpd -id3tag -jack -libcaca -libgcrypt -libnotify -lirc -live -lua -matroska -modplug -musepack -musicbrainz -optimisememory -pvr -qt4 -rtsp -samba -sdl-image -seamonkey -speex (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vcdx (-win32codecs) -x264 -xinerama -xosd -xulrunner" 0 kB 

```

Hast du nach firefox mal zur sicherheit neu gebaut?

P.s. videos von zdf kann man via 'downloadhelper' nicht speichern. Zu empfehlen währe (im quellcode nach asf|wmv suchen; bei asf mit 'vi' das asf öffnen)

net-misc/mmsclient

http://www.videolan.org/doc/videolan-howto/de/ch03.html[/quote]

----------

